

Google+: Why I Think Mom and Dad Will Use It - razin
http://www.jeanhsu.com/2011/07/02/google-why-i-think-mom-and-dad-will-use-it/

======
yhlasx
I haven't personally used G+ (i wish i could) but from what I've heard so far,
they've addressed some of the important issues (Circles & Hangouts), but i
wonder whether they did something to reduce the noise from all these people.

Did they do something about this ?

~~~
tomjen3
You are on one of the best connected communities, want an invite to G+ and
haven't put your email in your profile?

And no there isn't any good way to do that, yet.

~~~
rimantas
I have an email in my profile, but no Google+ invite :(

~~~
cynusx
FYI, your email needs to be in the 'about'-section for others to see it. the
'email'-field is not public.

~~~
ralfd
Good point. I added an email to my profile but I am still reluctant to spam
every G+ submission with pleas for an invite.

------
brudgers
I am unconvinced. The author does not mention any of his parents unmet needs
to which Google+ is the answer - though he does mention some of his (e.g. he
hates dealing with those jumbo emails full of Dad's photos). On the other
hand, he does mention something that Google+ does not address - Mom's privacy
concerns...and her concerns illustrate a generational difference in the
understanding of the term "privacy."

The author's privacy concerns are addressed by circles - Monica won't see
comments about how hot Ginny looks in that photograph from the party. Mom's
privacy concerns about her phone-number showing up on page three of a Google
search are not.

None of this is made better by Mom and Dad's poor experience - they were
invited, tried to sign up, and couldn't. For a service which they do not
really believe they need (if they thought they needed social networking they
would already be on Facebook), that sort of first impression is likely to
color their attitude regarding additional interactions with Google+ well into
the future.

------
karinqe
Why does every post about Google+ have to be linked here?

------
alnayyir
I hate to be "that guy" but is this sort of contentless conjecture and
armchair quarterbacking what the community really wants for HN?

Is there an alternative community that expressly discusses ideas and code?

~~~
alnayyir
It's a serious question, not some kind of ideal strawman.

